# Lumps on udder



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I think I have a problem. Not sure how big a problem. One of my Saanen does that is still milking has two lumps on the right side of her udder. The first lump appeared like three or four days ago. It's up on the side of her udder just above the outside of the teat. It's oblong and about the size of my thumb. She's had similar lumps that resolved on their own and she continues to milk just fine. The particular latest lump then got a little sore on it that might or might not be abcessing something out of it. When I started to get more worried is this morning. She has a new lump near the end of her teat on that same side. This one is causing some discomfort when I milk. The milk flow is still quite good and the milk *looks* normal. What do you folks think?


----------



## Tolers Boers (Jul 4, 2011)

Honey sounds like tumors of some sort fatty or otherwise needs to be seen immediately. please.

If u have a vet. doesnt' sound good i wouldn' t put her thru any misery for milking


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Hmm this is not something i have ever seen. My thoughts would be to make sure it is lumps ON the udder not IN the udder ie. Mastitis. Next thought is that CL can cause abcesses on the udder if this is what they are.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

If it's in the udder then does sound to me like mastitis too.I would have a vet look at it


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

keren said:


> Hmm this is not something i have ever seen. My thoughts would be to make sure it is lumps ON the udder not IN the udder ie. Mastitis. Next thought is that CL can cause abcesses on the udder if this is what they are.


She and the rest of my herd tested negative for CL the first of October, but who knows. The lumps feel like they are under the skin, but they
may be *in* the skin. She doesn't act sickly in any way. I should probably do some reading up on mastitis.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I would take her to the vet...those lumps are coming up awfully quick...  :hug:


----------

